# Suche Bike Rucksack mit guter Belüftung



## ruv (11. September 2010)

hai Biker,

ich suche mal einen vernünftigen Rucksack mit anständiger Rücken Belüftung!

...ich habe schon einen Deuter GoGo aber nach 10-15 min bin ich am Rücken (und nur dort) schon völlig durchnässt also für längere Touren total ungeeignet! 

...eine Trinkblase währe auch Super!

Man liest ja viele Tests, aber was die Rückenbelüftung angeht, wird da meistens drüber hinweg gesehen!

Danke für Eure Meinungen!


Gruß

                 ruv


----------



## sharky (11. September 2010)

schau mal hier rein

habe mir letztlich den camelbag hawg n.v. gekauft - wichtig ist das n.v., das new ventilation system von camelbak. hatte den rucksack während dem alpencross im einsatz. kann die belüftung nur loben. ebenso den tragekomfort. ob du nun den hawg oder ein anderes modell nimmst, das n.v. system funktioniert in allen identisch. 

was ich für einen schuss in den ofen halte ist das deuter air stripes system...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (11. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> schau mal hier rein
> 
> habe mir letztlich den camelbag hawg n.v. gekauft - wichtig ist das n.v., das new ventilation system von camelbak. hatte den rucksack während dem alpencross im einsatz. kann die belüftung nur loben. ebenso den tragekomfort. ob du nun den hawg oder ein anderes modell nimmst, das n.v. system funktioniert in allen identisch.
> 
> was ich für einen schuss in den ofen halte ist das deuter air stripes system...



ja, diese "air stripes" sehen aus wie auf meinem... aber sind total *******!


----------



## ckl-online (11. September 2010)

Deuter Race EXP Air
Ich habe ihn und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber schwitzen tut man letztendlich unter jedem Rucksack.

Gruß Frank


----------



## flyingscot (11. September 2010)

Es gibt verschiedene Systeme, bei mir funktionieren diese Air Stripes bei meinem Camelback sehr gut.

Ein anderes System ist von VauDe: Aeroflex

Dadurch gibt es zwischen Rucksackfach und Tragesystem einen Luftzwischenraum. Gerade für Leute, die am Rücken stark schwitzen sehr vorteilhaft. Bei mir funktioniert das System super. Nachteil ist das dadurch etwas weiter vom Körper weg verlagerte Rucksackgewicht. Deuter hat das System jetzt auch, wohl nach dem Patentablauf.


----------



## sharky (11. September 2010)

vorsicht: airstripes ist das system von deuter und hat mit camel nix zu tun!


----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2010)

Es ist immer schwierig, anderen einen Tipp zu geben in Bezug auf dieses Thema. Was beim einen wunderbar funktioniert, kann beim nächsten wieder überhaupt nichts zu einem einigermaßen trockenen Rücken beitragen.

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein vom Rücken abgehobener Rucksack möglicherweise eher dazu führt, auf Trails ein Eigenleben zu entwickeln.


----------



## stromer1 (12. September 2010)

vielleicht der von Ergon


----------



## Hacky 2003 (12. September 2010)

Hallo ruv
Wieviel Liter Rauminhalt soll er denn haben.Ich werde mir einen Vaude 14+3Hyper Air zulegen ist der mit dem Aeroflexrücken,habe schon den Hyper Air 20+5 der mir im Moment zugroß ist und bin sehr zufrieden. Dei Deuter sind es die Modelle Race EXP Air,Cross Air EXP und
 Race X Air die ein sogenanntes  Aircomfort system (Netzrücken) haben.kann auch sein dass ich mir den Race X Air hole.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Deuter Race EXP Air
> Ich habe ihn und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
> Aber schwitzen tut man letztendlich unter jedem Rucksack.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke für dn Tip, werde ich mal angucken

ja, prinziepiell hast du recht aber wir können ja zum mond fliegen da sollte es doch möglich sein das tratgen etwas Angenehmer zu machen!

gruß

                   ruv


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Systeme, bei mir funktionieren diese Air Stripes bei meinem Camelback sehr gut.
> 
> Ein anderes System ist von VauDe: Aeroflex
> 
> Dadurch gibt es zwischen Rucksackfach und Tragesystem einen Luftzwischenraum. Gerade für Leute, die am Rücken stark schwitzen sehr vorteilhaft. Bei mir funktioniert das System super. Nachteil ist das dadurch etwas weiter vom Körper weg verlagerte Rucksackgewicht. Deuter hat das System jetzt auch, wohl nach dem Patentablauf.



ja, das ist wohl der Trend, aber welches dieser systeme funktioniert wirklich?

gruß

             ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwierig, anderen einen Tipp zu geben in Bezug auf dieses Thema. Was beim einen wunderbar funktioniert, kann beim nächsten wieder überhaupt nichts zu einem einigermaßen trockenen Rücken beitragen.
> 
> Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein vom Rücken abgehobener Rucksack möglicherweise eher dazu führt, auf Trails ein Eigenleben zu entwickeln.



ja gut, aber man kann nicht alles haben!

gruß

             ruv


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> vielleicht der von Ergon



sieht sehr interressant aus!


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo ruv
> Wieviel Liter Rauminhalt soll er denn haben.Ich werde mir einen Vaude 14+3Hyper Air zulegen ist der mit dem Aeroflexrücken,habe schon den Hyper Air 20+5 der mir im Moment zugroß ist und bin sehr zufrieden. Dei Deuter sind es die Modelle Race EXP Air,Cross Air EXP und
> Race X Air die ein sogenanntes  Aircomfort system (Netzrücken) haben.kann auch sein dass ich mir den Race X Air hole.
> Gruß Hacky



hi, also wenn ein 8cm Ordner reinpassen würde, währe dass exzellent! 


gruß

                   ruv


----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2010)

Wow, 5 Posts hintereinander. Respekt!


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wow, 5 Posts hintereinander. Respekt!



...krass, ne!? ;-)


----------



## Masberg (12. September 2010)

deuter *und *vaude leisten mir stets gute dienste, wobei vaude bei mir im Gegensatz zu Testergebnissen immer ein Tick die Nase vorn hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. September 2010)

mach es wie ich: 
bestell dir einige, die du vorher in die innere auswahl genommen hast, und entscheide am "lebenden objekt" welcher für dich der geeignete ist. hab ich so gemacht, hatte insgesamt 5 stück daheim und konnte so wirklich vergleichen, was sache ist.


----------



## Robscott (12. September 2010)

ich habe mir letztens einen von Vaude gekauft und bin mit diesem system sehr zufrieden. dort hat man nur einen netz auf dem rücken und nicht den rucksack selbst.


----------



## ruv (12. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> mach es wie ich:
> bestell dir einige, die du vorher in die innere auswahl genommen hast, und entscheide am "lebenden objekt" welcher für dich der geeignete ist. hab ich so gemacht, hatte insgesamt 5 stück daheim und konnte so wirklich vergleichen, was sache ist.



jap,

das macht wohl am meisten Sinn, weil ja jeder auf andere Spezifikationen wert legt!

gruß

            ruv


----------



## kleinbiker (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

also ich bin auch kein Rucksackfreund und für mich ist ein Rucksack immer ein Störfaktor auf dem Rücken, aber mit dem Deuter Race Air mit oder ohne EXP ist da schon sehr gut. Teilweise - ohne Windstopper im Rücken - zieht es sogar von hinten manchmal etwas, so dass also ausreichend Kühlung da ist!

Vermutlich gibt's von Vaude oder Camelback etc vergleichbare Systeme, aber bei mit hat der Deuter bisher top funktioniert.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## ruv (26. März 2011)

hi,

so hatte jetzt mal den VAUDE BIKE ALPINE AIR 30+5 zu hause... 
Platz spitze... Ordner und Laptop passen rein, halt auf dem Rücken ist auch ziehmlich gut, aber die Belüftung ist auch nicht besser als bei meinem alten Deuter GOGO!

...da werde ich wohl noch weitersuchen müssen!

Gruß


----------



## cubelix (26. März 2011)

Wenn Du keinen Rucksack für den Alpencross suchst 
Kann ich denn Großglockner nur empfehlen hat auch noch einen Protektor.
Fahre den jetzt seit 18 Monaten bin sehr zufrieden da er nur an 4 Stellen am Rücken aufliegt ist die Lüftung Top.
Auch noch von Vorteil, ein Grundträger für verschiedene Rücksäcke je nach dem.

http://www.grossglockner-protector.com/


----------



## Al_Borland (26. März 2011)

Sieht interessant aus. Dieses 4-Punkt-System: Wie schwer darf der Rucksackinhalt denn sein, damit das nicht anfängt zu drücken?


----------



## cubelix (26. März 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Dieses 4-Punkt-System: Wie schwer darf der Rucksackinhalt denn sein, damit das nicht anfängt zu drücken?




- 2 Liter Blase
- Toppeak Hummer
- Verbandspäckchen
- 2 Riegel 2 Gels 
- Digicam
- Go-Pro
- E-Schlauch
- Flickzeug
- Trikot,Regenjacke
- Ellen und Schienbeinprotektoren
- Dämpferpumpe
( 17 Liter Modell alles auser Protektoren im Rucksack)

gehen ohne Probleme nach kurzer Gewöhnungsphase
merkt mann die Auflagepunkte nicht mehr.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. März 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------

